# Best bike for LEJOG?



## User (7 Sep 2008)




----------



## jags (7 Sep 2008)

User i can only talk about my own bike thorn sherpa ,it's really a class bike when it's loaded up it's rock solid rides as if you were not carrying any load smooth as silk.and it roll along as quick as my two other bikes bianchi and look sus it out before you get anything else .


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Sep 2008)

If you are hotelling/B&b/hosteling it then aprt from a simple change of kit what else do you need to carry? I would have though that a road bike with a small bag would suffice. But that said my Galaxy is a class bike, especially when fully loaded this thing just rolls on and on without any effort, smoothe as you like. All i know is steel frame, but I love th eidea of being able to carry what I need to be totally self sufficiant on a bike. It's a bug and if you catch it you are going to want to have the full touring option I reckon on future tours.
Unloaded the bike is still fun to ride, it's not going to keep up with a good rider on a carbon speed machine but it's still fast and solid.

If i didnt have a galaxy I would buy one, but i do so I am going to buy a roadbike...in your shoes, I would get the galaxy, it's a solid all rounder, all year bike, loaded or not.


How could you not?


----------



## vernon (8 Sep 2008)

> I'm planning to do it in 18 months with friends. Work should have got their act together wirth Cycle to Work in April, so I'm looking for a new bike which will do the job.
> 
> Dawes Galaxy, or an equivalently-priced road bike? we're probably going down the B&B route so won't be carrying much.



What you choose depends upon your long term cycling aims after LEJOG. If it's day rides with no prospect of camping then a an Audax or road bike will do the job. If there's the slightest hint of a possibility of camping then a tourer is the bike to have.

Tourers are not particularly slow. I've surprised one or two weekend warriers with the speed of my Galaxy especially on descents :-)

Tourers also tend to have lower gearing making the climbs that much easier.


----------



## Kirstie (8 Sep 2008)

I did it on an ultragalaxy, as it's the only bike I have which is suitable for touring. My friend did it on a specialized tri cross, which was also fine for the job. Even though we were staying in hostels and B&Bs, we took rear panniers so that we were self sufficient on the road. We really didn't want for anything at all. We took spares and tools, medical kit, toiletries, a full set of waterproofs, and clothes for the evening. Other weight was taken up with chargers/batteries and maps. That was about it.

Here's a photo - my panniers also aren't particularly spacious. Their total weight was 12.1 kg, and coupled with the bike I hauled just over 25 kilos (55lbs) for 1000 odd miles. It was OK really.

http://michael-wright.fotopic.net/p52851996.html

I'd only do it on a road bike if I had support ie could put all my luggage in a van, but then that's not touring, is it?


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2008)

Why would you want to tour on something that's not designed for the job? Road bikes are over-geared and built for speed, not comfort. Tourers can be fast, can carry whatever you want, and are built for comfort.


----------



## just jim (8 Sep 2008)

I would go for that Ridgeback Panorama you had your eye on, or a Hewitt, which I'm coming round to, since I can't make my mind up about Dawes or Surly frame sizes!


----------



## GrahamG (8 Sep 2008)

A road bike with a triple that will take mudguards/rack ('audax' bike if you like) is my preference as it's something that I can ride all year on weekends and enjoy a bit of speedy/sporty bike. I intend to tour with it next year with the addition of a carry freedom Y frame trailer, which I am assured is the dog's danglies. I'd like to do a JOGLE on it, if not next year then 2010 - probably pack light youth hostel affair so rack-top bag and bar bag will probably do it then.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2008)

Unless you're going to do more touring I'd go for a roadbike which will be a bit more fun to ride on other occasions. As you're going to B&B it, an Audax type bike would do the job brilliantly. Generally triples or compacts, space for racks and mudguards, generally more stable than out and out race bikes (no toe overlap) and comfortable to ride all day.

I wouldn't suggest a tourer unless you are going to do more loaded touring and previously I've camp toured on a 531c racing back with a rack attached on P clips. A bit twitchy but really no problem so it can be done for odd tours.

My experience of Audax bikes is limited to my own Dawes Audax, which I've written up in reviews but there are many others.


----------



## just jim (8 Sep 2008)

But... if M.P buys a proper tourer (salutes) he might get hooked on loaded touring and want to do more on his proper tourer!

Or not. If he doesn't like carrying, like, stuff.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2008)

just jim said:


> But... if M.P buys a proper tourer (salutes) he might get hooked on loaded touring and want to do more on his proper tourer!



He might! Only he will know and we as mere vassals of his post can only proffer our own views and experience


----------



## Cathryn (8 Sep 2008)

Buy a tourer!!! We love 'em round here!


----------



## bianchi1 (8 Sep 2008)

I did it on this, road bike with light bags.

View attachment 1091


View attachment 1090


----------



## User482 (15 Sep 2008)

I used my Thorn Audax for my lejog - perfectly capable of carrying enough luggage if you don't camp.


----------

